# FLASH!! Updating of Circle Hook Regulations



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Today Capital-Gazette's Bill Burton said:

"The use of any hooks by bait fishermen that are a half-inch or better wide at the gap must be of the non-offset circle hook variety ... be forewarned again that an offset hook does not meet the new regulations."

I looked up the actual Maryland law:

Code of Maryland Regulations (COMAR)

08.02.05.02

.02 Definitions and General Fishing Prohibitions.

B. Prohibitions and Limitations on Fishing in General.

(5) ... However, during the period March 1 through May 3, a person ... may hook striped bass and shall immediately release the striped bass unharmed ...

(6) When using fish, crabs, or worms as bait, or processed bait, a person recreationally angling in the Susquehanna Flats and Northeast River during the period set forth in section B(5) of this regulation shall use:

(a) non-offset circle hooks, or

(b) "J" hooks with a gap of less than 1/2 inch between the point and the shank.

Basically, what I said before was right except that the circle hook must now be non offset.

Processed bait means Bag O' Worms 

Come to think of it, the above regulations only apply to the special catch and release area. We don't have to worry about that when fishing at SPSP with regards to hooks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the update GC. The offset circle defeats the purpose of using circle hooks.

Catman.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Circles/Offset clarification*

I guess an octopus circle hook is considered offset and therefore not allowed. Right? They are offset, but only by a little, or does it make a difference


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've got the same hook and won't be using them.They are offset.  

Catman.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Warning!

When you snell the straight shank circle hooks, do not run the leader thru the eye. If you do and hang a big fish the leader will break at the eye of the hook. That is the reason I use off set circles. I have had no problem gut hooking fish with the off set. IMHO

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*alright I have to ask-*

when was the last time DNR rolled up on you fishing, took out a ruler and measured the gap on your hook???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*They can and I hope they do!*



Otter said:


> alright I have to ask-
> when was the last time DNR rolled up on you fishing, took out a ruler and measured the gap on your hook???


The easy and right thing to do is, *play by the rules*. If not, your just asking for trouble. And for what, a fish or two? ....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Agreed!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well said Hat, sometime bend, but never break the rules!

Kenme, how are you doing? Good to hear from you.

And Murph also to you and Lia, how you guys doing?

Been a LONGGGG winter but weather, water and the time is near!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Shaggy,
We'll be out there on the water soon enough. I can't wait for the Winter to be done. I did have a few business trips to sunny FL this Winter to break things up. The sure do have a great pier near Clearwater. Hope all is well with your family, see you soon! Murph


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Otter said:


> when was the last time DNR rolled up on you fishing, took out a ruler and measured the gap on your hook???


I fish from a boat most of the time and let me tell you they check everything. We not only have the DNR but also the Coast Guard, the Coast Guard auxillary, and the MD State Police who monitor the activities on the water.

Now that the 1/2" gap is in the spotlight you can bet your last bloodworm that they'll be checking.

Like Hat said just follow the rules. I can honestly say that of all the P&S guys I've met, everyone to a tee does what's right. I can't say that for some of the boater I've met.

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*NO NO Circle Gap Is Not measured At All*

Reread the regulations which said that the "J" hook must be less than 1/2 inch. Nothing is said about the circle hook gap.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*It Does Not Make Sense*

Kenmefish said:

When you snell the straight shank circle hooks, do not run the leader thru the eye. If you do and hang a big fish the leader will break at the eye of the hook. That is the reason I use off set circles. I have had no problem gut hooking fish with the off set. IMHO

It does not make sense. I think you were using the offset circle eye with turned eyes. You can buy non offset circle chooks with turned eyes, but they are hard to find.

Like Kenmefish said, you can snell the hook without threading the leader through the eye. Easier said than done. I feel uncomfortable doing that.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Green Cart...I think everyone understands that the 1/2" gap is only refering to "J" hooks. If the the gap is 1/2" or larger then a non offset circle must be use. At least that's how I read it.

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Yeah But ...*

Catfish, I agree with you, but some of the readers incuding yourself were talking about the gap being measured by DNR. They did not specify the type of hook being measured. Just want to clarify that the gap measure does not pertain to circle hooks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks GC, I think I'm straight now.  Now if we can just get people not to handle the fish and leave it in the water to remove the hook.

Catman.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Green Cart, you are right, I was confusing the turned eye with the offset. I still will not run the leader thru the eye of a circle with a straight eye. It causes a bend in the leader and that is where it will break when pressure is applied. It looks a little strange to not use the eye but it is a lot stronger.

Tight lines...


Ken


----------



## charlespots (Feb 15, 2005)

All Of This Over A Circle Hook.i Dont Know What You Guys Are Talking About.why Would I Use A Circle Hook If I Can Get A Ticket Not Knowing Which Hooks To Use An Not Use


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's all about conservation,*

Protecting the fish so our sport can live on for years to come. You see, circle Hooks very seldom gut-hook and kill fish. J hooks very often do gut-hook fish. With large gamefish or any fish for that matter, being gut-hooked is as good as a death sentence.  

It sounds like you have allot to learn about saltwater fishing. The people on this site will help you out all they can. All you need do is ask, P&S is the place to be for a fisherman. I dosn't matter what your skill level is. There is always something else that can be learned. ....Tightlines


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Different Kinds of Snelling*

 Kenmefish,

I just want to point out that there are two more variables to worry about  

There are two types of turned eyes, you know, one turned toward the barb and the other turned away from the barb. Then we both know about the regular eye. Then some will not know that there are some hooks without eyes which were used in the old days for snelling. I dunno about this hook still being used.

The next variable is very important. There are quite a few ways to snell the hook. I don't feel like looking for pictures of snelling, but one snelling method calls for pulling the leader tightly with pliers through the eye which, hmm, scratches the leader. That could have been your problem. I stopped using this snelling method.

I am using a newer snelling method. The leader goes through the eye twice with no pulling by the plier. There is no strain on the leader, but that remains to be seen, right???  

So if you have a non offset hook with turned eye, why not take advantage of threading the leader through the eye (on the same side of the turned eye)?? There should be no bend in the leader to worry about.

Come to think about it, I already showed a link to the newer snelling method before in P&S. I will look for it later on next week as I am not working now


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Yeah! I Posted The Snell Reference Before*

Every year we go through such repeating issues such as shockleader, snelled hooks, circle hooks, etc.  

I have provided you a snelling reference way back in August 10, 2004 started by Big Rad with a question on terminal tacke confidence.

http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/knots/snelling.html


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Decaf guys - consider it.*


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*It's all about conservation*

Hat, you say it well.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Clarification*

I am new to this board, relatively new to fishing and very new to circle hooks. So excuse the simplicity of this question. I know not all circle hooks are the same, wide gap, octopus, etc. But does it matter which one I use? Not trying to start a pissing contest over hooks like the braid vs mono thing, but I am curious is one style better than the other. Should I avoid a particular style or brand?

Thanks Again 

JEff


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Do some research*

It is time for you to do your homework. You already got some answers. Use non offset hooks. I already gave you some brand names. Just type circle hook in search and read all the circle hook topics.  Then you will be in a better position to ask more specific questions.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thx*

Thanks for all of your info and your patience  , especially with us newbies!


I have been searching this site and others. Just was not sure about the circle hook thing (if it meant that an off set hood was one where the barb was not inline with the shank, but I guess that is self explainatory. but I will dig a little deeper.

Jeff


----------

